

The Difference Between Good and Great - generalk
http://joncanady.com/wp-admin/post.php?action=edit&post=44

======
joubert
I'm prompted to log in???

~~~
pedalpete
so did I, and I was wondering if it was a statement to all the start-ups that
give a sign-up before knowing anything about the site,

but it turns out that this is the link that should have been shared
<http://joncanady.com/>

it's an article about github

